# JL AUDIO 12W7 teardown/refoam



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I prefer subs that don't blow. Diamond audio D9. Had mine for 6 years beatin the. Hell out of them, still in prfect condition. I used to go thru jl subs every few months.


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> I prefer subs that don't blow. Diamond audio D9. Had mine for 6 years beatin the. Hell out of them, still in prfect condition. I used to go thru jl subs every few months.


yes so do I.this was not a blown sub,just had a big hole in the surround.and even with the hole,it was the cleanest hardest hitting sub I have heard,and in my 33yrs.I have heard pretty many.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> I prefer subs that don't blow. Diamond audio D9. Had mine for 6 years beatin the. Hell out of them, still in prfect condition. I used to go thru jl subs every few months.


any sub can be blown so dont make statements like that, it makes you look like a tard


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I went thru probly close to a dozen jl subs on rated power . My diamond are now 6 yrs old been in two diff cars on almost double rated power and they like new in perfect condition. I'm speeking from my personal experince, and many other people I know .jl subs are prone to blow. Simply put.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

He said blow


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Where is a good place to get the refoam / recone kit?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

and after all that its still a jl paper weight:wave:


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

Ulysses 2 said:


> Where is a good place to get the refoam / recone kit?


you can get the refoam kit on ebay,and a few other places.The recone kit is around $200 from j.l. I heard.


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> and after all that its still a jl paper weight:wave:


This paper weight bangs,booms,knocks,shots,hits,whatever you call bass now adays?I'm not on the fi,re,sundown,bandwagon,as a matter of fact I only have a total of $140. In the sub,box,and refoam kit.If you can arrange a deal like this, im paypal ready?:wave:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

MLBTLB said:


> This paper weight bangs,booms,knocks,shots,hits,whatever you call bass now adays?I'm not on the fi,re,sundown,bandwagon,as a matter of fact I only have a total of $140. In the sub,box,and refoam kit.If you can arrange a deal like this, im paypal ready?:wave:


if u think the W7 IS LOUD GOOD BASS..ARGIUNG WITH YOU IS MUTE..SO ENJOY..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

Ulysses 2 said:


> Where is a good place to get the refoam / recone kit?


recone kits are jl only pretty sure the coils a weird ass size


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

MLBTLB said:


> This paper weight bangs,booms,knocks,shots,hits,whatever you call bass now adays?I'm not on the fi,re,sundown,bandwagon,as a matter of fact I only have a total of $140. In the sub,box,and refoam kit.If you can arrange a deal like this, im paypal ready?:wave:


Your wasting your time here, these guys are top notch competitors and experts at sound theory amongst some of there amazing skills:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think jl has good bass, they just don't last and are too xpensive


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> if u think the W7 IS LOUD GOOD BASS..ARGIUNG WITH YOU IS MUTE..SO ENJOY..


?????,whos arguing?I don't think you know what a w7 is?I'm not saying it's the best,but your tone deff retarded If you say this sub does not hit on a spl,level or sq.i would not pay the price,once again I have $140 in my sub,I doubt you could find a better deal.


----------

